# Prostate issues?



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

For those men old enough to have had prostate issues, what were your symptoms?
I think my h is starting to have some issues. He is 46 & was a heavy smoker until this week.
I have noticed the following: 
First thing in the morning he takes ages to get started urinating & then it is a bit stop/start.
He needs to get up through the night to pee now. (and does not turn on the light so I now have puddles on the floor to contend with!)
After sex it takes him ages to pee & again, it is very stop/start.

He says there is nothing wrong with him, these things only happen to other people, so thus far, no luck in getting him to the doc. I did ask if he wanted to wait until it stopped working altogether & he told me to talk to the hand...

Anyway, could some of the above (except for the attitude) be symptoms of an enlarging prostate?


----------



## PAmale (Sep 30, 2012)

I had Prostatitis earlier this year at age 40. Started with pissing like 100 times a day and never felt like my bladder was empty. Right before I would shoot my load I would feel an urgency of pressure like I never felt before. But what made it clear for me is my fever in the end. I had bacterial P and this occurs in men 30-50 mist common. My high fever pressed for 4 days and went to the er. If you don't have a fever men can go months without ever really knowing what is going on.

For the guys- Bacterial Prostatitis is something you never want. In the hospital I had 3-4 prostate exams that were done with little privacy. I was 39 at the Time and wasn't really shy about my body or sex but having 3-4 people in an er room and having the doc asking me to roll over and spread your legs forward is not really fun. Then come all of the questions about pissing and sex and what color my semen was. It was just crazy. I was in a shared room in the hospital for 4 days and lucky the dude next to me was younger and cool about the whole thing, he must have been like wtf initially. 

Now with all this said I might have caused this myself. My wife and I were playing a game where she edged me every night but I could not cum unless she was in the mood to let me. I was down to 1-2 loads in a 3 week period and I think I may have backed my system up. It was incredibly erotic that my wife controlled when I could shoot a load but would never do it again with the P episode. Plus I had to tell the doc what we were doing and this was no fun.

Then when I got out of the hospital I had some issues keeping an erection and at age 39 that was not cool so I had to once again go to the doc and explain my why I couldn't keep a hardon. Might have been psychological bc this is not part of P but he gave me Viagra anyway. I liked it and gave my better and stronger wood which was good.

The best advice is to have him shoot as many loads as possible in the next few days. You need to drain the Prostate gland and system to clean it out. Doc suggested I cum at least once day for a while after my P. it never came back thank God.

This is my story. If you want any more details, send me a private post and I will tell you whatever you need to know.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I started having prostate issues at 31 (3 years ago). To my knowledge it has never been bacterial and I now believe it is chronic. My eurologist has zero fear of a more serious issue and believes it's got everything to do with my system being "backed up".

I've had numerous "physical" exams of it since then (not fun) and I get no feedback from the doctors other than it's "boggy".

I've noticed symptoms come on if I drink alcohol. If not I'm usually good. The tell tale sign is the increased urination, burning sensation in the perinum and testes and pressure in the bladder/pelvic region.

It really sucks. It's not the worst pain in the world but the persistence and location of it is extremely demoralizing. I've heard most prostate issues are minor (not cancer) but regardless he should go get checked out.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will have to put him in a headlock & drag him to the doc. (Not easy since he is a black belt in Karate & nearly a foot taller)


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

My stepdad had 2 - 3 years of mildly elevated PSA counts with recommendations for biopsy and always put it off because "that happens to other people". 

That probably wouldn't have been tragic in many cases. Because of the aggressive type of prostate cancer he has though, he's had several rounds of drugs, his testes removed and is on palliative treatment for stage IV prostate cancer with metastasis into his bones, bone marrow and most of his lymph nodes.

Headlock, drag him by the short hairs.....whatever it takes. The exam and even most early treatment is significantly less painful and severe than what my pop is going through now.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

COGypsy said:


> My stepdad had 2 - 3 years of mildly elevated PSA counts with recommendations for biopsy and always put it off because "that happens to other people".
> 
> That probably wouldn't have been tragic in many cases. Because of the aggressive type of prostate cancer he has though, he's had several rounds of drugs, his testes removed and is on palliative treatment for stage IV prostate cancer with metastasis into his bones, bone marrow and most of his lymph nodes.
> 
> Headlock, drag him by the short hairs.....whatever it takes. The exam and even most early treatment is significantly less painful and severe than what my pop is going through now.


hell I'm making an apointment tomorrw after reading that My balls are pulled up tight ! and I don't even have any symptoms!


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds to me like BPH or benign prostatic hyperplasia. Basically, it is an enlarged prostate that is putting the squeeze on the urethra. BPH is not really dangerous but can lead to other problems like bacterial prostatitis. Prostate cancer is also a possibility. Get him to the doctor.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> For those men old enough to have had prostate issues, what were your symptoms?


Having to get up and piss in the middle of the night and only getting a weak stream that wasn't strong enough to stay together in one stream. That causes a spray instead of a stream and you get urine all over. Stops and starts. That was actually the first symptom, with unexpected drips after finishing and rebagging the tool. That would happen maybe once or twice every 18 months starting at about age 30. By 40, it was frequent.



Bellavista said:


> First thing in the morning he takes ages to get started urinating & then it is a bit stop/start.
> He needs to get up through the night to pee now. (and does not turn on the light so I now have puddles on the floor to contend with!)
> After sex it takes him ages to pee & again, it is very stop/start.


All of that is potentially very bad.



Bellavista said:


> I did ask if he wanted to wait until it stopped working altogether & he told me to talk to the hand...


Actually, it gets a lot worse than that. If he lets the tumor have more time to grow, it will engulf the nerves that allow blood to flow for erections. Then, they'll have to take those nerves out when they remove his prostate and he won't be able to get it up. Even viagra won't work. He'll have to get a penile implant. But the bad news is he's gonna lose between 1-2.5" of length between the prostatectomy and peyronies disease that often accompanies PCa. And the implant might cost him another inch for a total loss of up to 3.5" Not a problem if he's got 12", but anything less and you really miss it. On the upside, they may give him extra girth with the implant.



Bellavista said:


> Anyway, could some of the above (except for the attitude) be symptoms of an enlarging prostate?


They're all symptoms. Deal with it now. There actually is a fate worse than death and he's tempting it.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> hell I'm making an apointment tomorrw after reading that My balls are pulled up tight ! and I don't even have any symptoms!


Seriously, if you're over 40 and definitely if you're over 50, you should get at least a baseline. 

It f'in sucks. One of the strongest men I ever knew is literally a shadow of himself. Hell...he taught me everything I know about guns and keeping myself safe. Now I steal the rounds from his guns and move them all around when I'm home so that he can't hurt anyone when he hallucinates.....

And for his cancer, early intervention would have had minimal impact on the outcome. For the vast majority of men, it makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## stevenhughes05 (Dec 13, 2012)

Sounds like symptoms of an enlarged prostate. I know what that feels like. If it’s just beginning the doctor may prescribe beta sitesterol prostate supplements. These work just as good as the medication and they have far less side effects. I’m telling you this because the doctor may not. Ask the doctor about it.


----------



## studley (Oct 19, 2011)

Bellavista said:


> have noticed the following:
> First thing in the morning he takes ages to get started urinating & then it is a bit stop/start.
> He needs to get up through the night to pee now. (and does not turn on the light so I now have puddles on the floor to contend with!) After sex it takes him ages to pee & again, it is very stop/start.


Yep - he needs to be looked at by a Dr.

I am 72 and have the following symptoms:
Sometimes trouble starting/stopping flow (yep - dribbles afterwards if I don't take care to "milk: it all out)

Sudden urge to pee even though it may not be much quantity.

Minimum of getting up at least once a night to pee. 

I am on Flomax and Avodart for the BPH issue. I also take an
antidepressant and a BP med - ALL OF WHICH HAVE SEXUAL SIDE-EFFECTS! The result is ED problems, hard to get/stay hard, Unsatisfying orgasms (often without ejaculation).

Don't get old


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

I would say those are the classic symptoms of an enlarged prostate. It's normal in men as they age. Obviously you want to rule out anything more serious than aging.

Saw Palmetto is supposed to help with it.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I recently had prostate surgery for BPH. It sounds like that is your husbands problem. I let mine go till I had a series of urinary tract infections from my bladder not emptying, and bacteria growing in the stagnant urine (GROSS)....My surgery was called T.U.R.P. trans urethural resection of the prostate...

It went like this...Checked into the hospital Friday afternoon...Surgery at 2:00, back in my room at 4:00 with a catheter in my penis and some lower abdominal pain...

Got a shot of morphene and took a nap...Woke up 2 hours later, another shot and another nap...Had a light dinner, and slept the night through....Kind of awkward to turn over in bed, but not bad....

Next (Saturday) morning no pain at all....They flushed my bladder all day, but nothing painful....Watched TV, read, goofed off all day....

Sunday, ditto of Saturday...the DR. told me they would pull out the catheter the next day, and if I wasn't bleeding and I could pee, I could go home....

They did, I wasn't, I did....(No pulling it out didn't hurt)...

When I got home, it was like normal...Only an occasional 
"twinge" when I peed, passed an occasional blood clot...Gross but not painful....

The worst part....NO sex for 6 weeks....The better part....I can't ever remember whizzing like I do now....The BEST part....My orgasms are MUCH more intense than before the surgery.....:smthumbup:

The whole thing was so trouble free I would not mind if I had to have it done once a year....It was no more painful than having a tooth pulled, and my quality of life has improved....:smthumbup:

I now have retrograge ejaculations...Instead of coming out of my penis, the semen is routed into my bladder....Not a problem unless you want more kids, or connect your manliness with dropping a huge load....It actually makes sex less messy.....:smthumbup:

I have heard that the new green light laser surgery has more issues than the old traditional TURP that I had......

I can honestly say the whole thing was easy, and if you have BPH, don't hesitate to get it done...:smthumbup:


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I agree that this definitely sounds like a prostate problem. 

Tell him to sit down if he needs to pee at night with the lights out. In the dark, no one can see him

There are medications and supplements which can help with the enlargement.

Chronic mild infections can also cause swelling. Frequent ejaculations are good for preventing infections. Also, I've had very good results with prostate massage in curing and preventing infections. There are several prostate massagers and vibrators available online that work very well for this.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Can't convince him there might be an issue, I will try again in the new year.
Stubborn men..


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Yes I would bet on it. Probably enlarged but needs to be evaluated to make sure before just starting something like saw palmetto. It could be more dangerous than that.


----------

